
Coronavirus: 'Nature is sending us a message’, says UN environment chief - happy-go-lucky
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/25/coronavirus-nature-is-sending-us-a-message-says-un-environment-chief
======
blendo
The biological impacts of urban density are getting a hard second look these
days:

“Our continued erosion of wild spaces has brought us uncomfortably close to
animals and plants that harbour diseases that can jump to humans.”

